# Internetzensur



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

Schröder heute in China:


> "Ein freies Internet fördert die wirtschaftliche, wissenschaftliche und gesellschaftliche Entwicklung eines jeden Landes. Und ich betone: Eines jeden Landes."


Zeitgleich in Deutschland:


> Im Kampf gegen die Verbreitung rechtsradikaler Schriften im Internet hat die Bezirksregierung Düsseldorf einen Erfolg errungen. Das Verwaltungsgericht Düsseldorf habe die Ordnungsverfügung der Behörde gegen einen Internet-Provider bestätigt, solche Angebote sperren zu lassen, teilte Regierungspräsident Jürgen Büssow (SPD) am Freitag in Düsseldorf mit. Die Kammer habe den Verstoß gegen die Strafvorschrift der Volksverhetzung als entscheidend angesehen (Az.: 15 L 4148/02).



Ich will hier keine Lanze brechen für irgendwelche rechten Spinner, aber mit Zensur hat man noch nie was erreicht. Vor allem nicht wenn die Daten auf einem ausländischen Server liegen.


----------



## technofreak (30 Dezember 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier keine Lanze brechen für irgendwelche rechten Spinner, aber mit Zensur hat man noch nie was erreicht. Vor allem nicht wenn die Daten auf einem ausländischen Server liegen.



Verbieten hat doch in Deutschland eine lange Tradition und ist auch tief in den Köpfen von Otto/Ottilie Normalo
verankert. Wenn irgendetwas "Schlimmes" passiert, der erste Ruf: Es müssen härtere Gesetze her. 
Die Denke haben sich, weil sie ja selber Otto Normalos sind und auf des Volkes (Biertisch)Stimme lauschen,
 die Politiker auch zu eigen gemacht.
Es wird ein Gesetz erlassen und damit ist das Problem gelöst. Wenn das dann nicht funktioniert,
ist ja nicht der Politiker dran schuld, sondern immer andere. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## SprMa (30 Dezember 2002)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann surfen rechte Deppen nur über einen Provider. Und zwar über den, der jetzt die Inhalte sperren muß.
Ah. Endlich wird hart und umfassend gegen diese braune Brühe vorgegangen.
 :wall: 

Weia.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

Ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Internetzensur findet man auch hier:
http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/12948/1.html
und hier
http://www.promotionpro.de/forum/viewtopic.php?topic=224&forum=6

Irgendwas läuft da flashc... :-(


----------



## virenscanner (30 Dezember 2002)

[Ironie]
Zensur im eigenen Land ist keine Zensur, sondern eine notwendige Maßnahme.
[/Ironie]


----------

